# jump shooting or flushing birds



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Just want to take a small survey

Do your feel it ethical to land birds in your decoys, then shoot them after being flushed, or shoot them only on the way in?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kill'em any way you want, I don't care how you do it, but we already established my opinion in the other thread.


----------



## Smokeemifugotem_4 (Jan 30, 2008)

It all depends on what your wanting out of the hunt.. If you know there were collars in the field land them and flush through them and take them on the way out.. . I like seeing Neckcollar land the bird its awesome to see the decoys work when you can land a dozen or two.... What a guy to beable to hunt with He is on heck of a goose Collar every year its gets better on the hunt..


----------



## Smokeemifugotem_4 (Jan 30, 2008)

Mojo So how was your hunt this year?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Smokeemifugotem_4 said:


> It all depends on what your wanting out of the hunt.. If you know there were collars in the field land them and flush through them and take them on the way out.. . I like seeing Neckcollar land the bird its awesome to see the decoys work when you can land a dozen or two.... What a guy to beable to hunt with He is on heck of a goose Collar every year its gets better on the hunt..


Edit... Ok I had to re-read, but now I understand. geez


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I think it depends on the person. "Fair chase" matters to some and not to others.

Do you feel that it reflects negatively on you if you ground pound em' or shoot them up out of the decoys after you've looked for bands??? If your goal is to kill bands, why do you care what people think how you get er' done. Are you having second thoughts now or are you now justifying it to yourself?

Some people often dramatically overcompensate in some areas due to short commings in others. I've called it SPS in the past and it's tough to get over if they ever do.

Hunting has defintely evolved over the years. I am, however having trouble with what its evolved into.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Smokeemifugotem_4 said:


> Mojo So how was your hunt this year?


I filled my Sand Hill Tag  and got myself a Cinnamon teal drake finally :mrgreen: , he's at Tex's now. I did better on geese than the year before 8) , but not as good on ducks, but still better than a lot of other people out there so I ain't complaining about my season. 8)


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Harry Nutzack said:


> ."If your goal is to kill bands, why do you care what people think how you get er' done. Are you having second thoughts now or are you now justifying it to yourself?"
> 
> I dont care what other people think, I had never had second thoughts about it until it was brought to my attention on this forum. I dont ever feel like i have to justify killin birds...I do my part in preserving them. And I enjoy them all season long, not just during the hunting season. My boy and I go to local golf courses and look for bands at least twice a week, it get us excited for the season.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I derive no pleasure from jump shooting or flushing landed birds. It is a purely personal decision and I choose to do what is fun for me and that entails shooting at decoying birds only. Just my choicenowdays, but when I was younger I would shoot at whatever target presented itself.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I love jumpshooting.... and I used to say that if I could, it'd be all I'd do. That being said, I discovered a new way to hunt this year that has really got me pumped for warm weather and early season to get here. Laying out in a coffin/sled and having birds dang near land in your lap was some of the most awesome action I've ever had and when they're that close, its almost like they hover in one spot before you shoot which makes for lots of fun, great video, and good pictures. I now am not sure which hunt style I prefer... since they were both awesome for me this year and as long as I'm hunting and the barrel is warm, then I'm a happy camper. 

About bands.... hell, I'd have to get within spitting range of a goose for me to check for bands anyway, so if you want to land em, pick em out and shoot, have at it. I guess you could say then nobody would get you for groundpounding. :lol: They all eat the same anyway, regardless of where they were in relation to you when you laid the smack down.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

to each their own.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

So are you to tell me that your hunting is all about the BANDS? Seems like the history of waterfowl hunting has gone to pot. I guess it all about killing the BANDS, I better get those bands off my pigeons or you might start killing them as well.....


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> So are you to tell me that your hunting is all about the BANDS? Seems like the history of waterfowl hunting has gone to pot. I guess it all about killing the BANDS, I better get those bands off my pigeons or you might start killing them as well.....


If I recall You were the one shooting at the pigeons


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Yep good one and to think they didn't even have bands on them, what the h*ll was I thinking? I have got start landing them and making sure they have bands...
Keep it real I'm sure we will cross paths soon enough....


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

hopefully sooner than later


----------



## gooit (Feb 1, 2008)

gunrunner said:


> So are you to tell me that your hunting is all about the BANDS? Seems like the history of waterfowl hunting has gone to pot. I guess it all about killing the BANDS, I better get those bands off my pigeons or you might start killing them as well.....


I dont know about you but I like to get bands, and if I was good enough to do that I would shoot as many as I could get. Its just an added bonus to goose hunting


----------

